# Looking For A Mentor...



## sugaredginger (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello there I'm looking for a mentor in rat breeding. I have been rescuing ratties for a good number of years and I have decided to breed rats. My thoughts are final on that, and I have purchased my rats. Currently seperated for the time being.

I need someone who is understanding, online alot and willing to answer a TON of questions from colors and markings all the way up to genetics and helping me pick the perfect couple. I do not want someone who's going to be constantly telling me I'm a bad person for choosing to breed, or why or how or this and that, lol. I've already gotten the 3rd degree but I have done alot of research and thought about it alot.

So if there's anyone out there who's willing to work with me and help me to better my ratties and things. Please reply!


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

Of course I can't be your mentor, but here are some things to remember.

*Look for a breeder who breeds for quality, not quantity

Some good breeders you may want to contact are from PheonixGate Rattery or Bellaratta's Nest Rattery.

Do you have any certin lines you want to work with such as Blue's or himmi's?

Are you ready to accept the challanges you may have to face such as death during birth's and high medical expenese's?*

Hope that helps a bit. Just ask your self those questions and good luck!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You mentioned that you have bought your rats? 

You got them from a breeder right? You do have breeding contracts? You will have known pedigree's and improved lineage to continue on with your breeding efforts. Would that breeder not mentor you or at least suggest someone who might?

I am a rescuer personally, but I understand the importance of ethical and responsible breeders. They have to try to improve the rats they have thru careful breeding, attempting to improve our pet rat overall. They have to follow their babies lives and carefully remove lines that end up with undesirable traits (health and behaviour), they have to deal with the huge vet bills for no financial recompense really.

Hats off to them. 

I will continue to take off other people's castoff's but I am only bandaging the wound.


----------

